# help needed



## neossiah (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi!
I'm a student of the 5th year of medicine Jaggiellonian University Medical College and I'm doing research about knowledge of medical students in the STD field.
I would like to compare results between countries. If you could answer the survey (it takes less than 3 minutes) i would be really grateful
moje-ankiety.pl/respond-6027/sec-Te86dWyC.html
after last question "Dalej" to go further and "Koniec(Zakończ)" to finish

Thank you in advance
I will send you the results - I think they can be really interesting
Greetings from Krak?w:happy:


----------

